# Mexico Beach?



## 2degrees (Jun 13, 2015)

Anyone going to be in the area over the next week or so?


----------



## twtabb (Jun 13, 2015)

I will be down in a week.


----------



## lampern (Jun 13, 2015)

I caught a giant blacktip shark at Mexico Beach once.

Have a good time.


----------



## 2degrees (Jun 13, 2015)

Are you bringing a boat.  I am and might want to partner up with another boat and try getting out farther.


----------



## 2degrees (Jun 17, 2015)

Btt


----------



## backroads_n_GA (Jun 17, 2015)

We are going the 21st thru the 27th.  Actually St. Joe beach because it's quite and better surf fishing.


----------



## Bell_Man (Jun 18, 2015)

I'll be down Saturday with my boat. Plan on fishing  wrecks in state waters. More than welcome to tag along if you want to pitch for fuel. I fished out there several times but with a guide. This will be my first on my boat. It's just me and my son right now.


----------



## 2degrees (Jun 19, 2015)

What size boat?  The kings are thick down here.  Want to try for some snapper soon. We are going on a dive trip Saturday.  How long will you be down for


----------



## Bell_Man (Jun 19, 2015)

Il will only be there Saturday.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Jun 19, 2015)

2 degrees,

Where are they catching the kings? Bouy line/Car bodies?


----------



## 95g atl (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm going down later this summer and probably will bring my 16' boat for the first time to FL.
I would go down way more often, but it seems like it costs $1000/week just for a rental (not including food, gas, misc, etc).

Y'all know anywhere cheaper?  I don't mind a few mile drive or lower class lodging.


----------



## 2degrees (Jun 22, 2015)

We have don e the best at the towers the car bodies have been dead


----------



## 2degrees (Jun 22, 2015)

How did you do bell man


----------

